
Security Updates Not Needed - glandium
https://blog.gerv.net/2016/10/security-updates-not-needed/
======
0xCMP
That's the right way to have any computers, but it's clearly non-technical
people who don't realize what their devices are doing or what risks they're
posing to others.

As far as they know there is no risk/pain to them.

